# Best hood light for a 55 gal



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

What's your goal? Growing plants or looking at fish? Budget? Can you go open top or no?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I would get a single 48" fixture I think...are you trying to use an included hood? If not I would probably ignore the bar in the middle. A single good 48 will probably be cheaper and cover the tank better than a pair of 24s. 

Your thoughts?


Edit: Just saw your tank in another thread with the hood...my bad.

I have been running the Nano version of these lights...they are *pricey* though. I'm sure others will have cheaper options. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-24-Inch-Daylight-25-watt/dp/B00BFUJUIW


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a 48" dual t5 on my 55 gal.
PM me if you want to know where I got it cheap...


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

brooksie321 said:


> What's your goal? Growing plants or looking at fish? Budget? Can you go open top or no?


Growing plants is the goal and open top is not quite an option, because of some of the fish I have, they might hop out


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

You could do a 48" finnex led with 2 24" versa tops or plastic drop ceiling grid/eggcrate. One ray 2 will give you good medium light, double up and kick in the co2.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's a good price example for a glass top picked up locally.

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/hoods-...-catid-300074?var_id=36-16534&_t=pfm=category

And here's the light I use for my 55 which I suspend and inch above the rim of the aquarium and it does an excellent job growing plants once you swap the included Actinic bulb for a 6500k. My LFS sells this exact one. 

Amazon.com - Coralife Aqualight 48" Dual Linear Strip T5 FRESHWATER Aquarium Lighting Fixture -

Together they can be had for a little less than 100$ USD which is about what you would pay for a combination single light fixture/hood at the local big box store for an aquarium that size.


----------



## kayjay2C (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for asking this question, Dina. I've been away from the hobby for awhile, so all I kept was one 55. Got all the equipment I need _except_ hoods & lights because I had it set up for axolotls way back when. So I appreciate all the suggestions, everyone!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Aquarium "hoods" are out.
Look as long as you care to waist your time doing it and you will not find one that is made for plants.
Two T8 bulbs is good enough to grow low light and some of the med light plants. Home depot sells a two bulb "floor plate" light fixture for $40.
You have already been given links to glass covers. If that Home Depot light looks gaudy you can always paint it black.
Or if you want more light you can go/w a T5 fixture(two bulb).
Get the Coral life if you don't want that much light. It has poor reflectors. It will give you more light than two T8 bulbs but not as much as the other T5 fixtures. It may be a better choice for someone who wants just a bit more light than the T8 fixtures give without as much chance of causing algae.
LED lights have improved quite a bit lately so if you can spend $250
on lights for the tank the Satalite Planted+ in 48" cost just over $100
and you would need two of them for higher range of light.
There are cheaper alternatives but they have all white bulbs and people have been known to say they "wash out all the color".
There is one just a bit better than the Satalite on the forum in a thread and if I can remember which thread I'll add it to this post.
It comes/w dimmer and timer and ramp lighting built in and cost just a bit more than the satalite. Ramp: the light gets brighter to simulate sun up/ sun down.

Edit: "Aquatic Life EDGE 36" LED light - did a little bit of googling and found this light and based on reviews and features, was well worth the upgrade over the Satellite Freshwater+ since it has the built in ramp timers and good PAR"


----------

